# craftsman 735-2 guide brushing



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys 

a quick question please . as some of you may know i have the above router with no accessories at all , am i right in thinking will all brushing guides fit into any craftsman router or do they vary from model to model.

I n my particular model the base plate re cease for the brushing guides to be secured into with the three counter sunk screws , the nearest i can measure is about 72-73mm is that the same on all craftsman routers ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One size fits all for the Craftsman guide bushings. A warning: the plastic guide bushings flex something awful. There are metal bushings available and these are the ones to order.

Here is a photo of the router, and thanks Martin for adding to our database.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Martin 

I would suggest you make a new base plate, they are easy to make with a drill press all you need is some 1/4" thick plastic (clear) two Forstner Bits one that is 1 3/16" and one the is 1 3/8" ,I would suggest a square one 8" x 8" ,it's quicker to make and can be used in many diff. ways unlike a round one..

You have the bolt pattern to drill the mounting holes once you remove the one from the router you now have...

Then you can use the stardard brass guides that will stand up to many router jobs...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

You can also buy the bigger guides if you want 1 1/2" ID x 1 3/4" OD that will go up to 1 1/2" ID on the brass guide..unlike the norm of 1" ID..
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

=======






mjmpropman said:


> Hi guys
> 
> a quick question please . as some of you may know i have the above router with no accessories at all , am i right in thinking will all brushing guides fit into any craftsman router or do they vary from model to model.
> 
> I n my particular model the base plate re cease for the brushing guides to be secured into with the three counter sunk screws , the nearest i can measure is about 72-73mm is that the same on all craftsman routers ?


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

hI mike & bob 

just what i wanted to know thank you , if you guys read this reply the next piece of info i need is , am i right in thinking that one motor unit fits all base units regardless of the individual horse power in each motor unit ?.

ps bob the router fence in under construction, drawing board stage at the moment .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mjmpropman

I have 4 Craftsman routers and the motors are not the same on all of them I should back off that just a bit I have two that are the same and the motors will swap out with each other 

======





mjmpropman said:


> hI mike & bob
> 
> just what i wanted to know thank you , if you guys read this reply the next piece of info i need is , am i right in thinking that one motor unit fits all base units regardless of the individual horse power in each motor unit ?.
> 
> ps bob the router fence in under construction, drawing board stage at the moment .


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

hi bob 

ask a silly question is there anyway to tell before purchase which will swap with each other , the two that you have that swap with each other are they different in horse power from each other .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Martin

They are both the same HP,,, that's the key with most Craftsman routers, but they made so many from 1/2 Hp to 3 1/4Hp and all diff.in some way...
I think they put out a request from the router Mfg. for 10,000 or so and the low bidder gets the work that year and next year they do the same thing over and they get a new model but stil call it a Craftsman router but it's not the same as the last model they had made...I don't recalling see any work up list on the phisical size of the motors or base frames...just the normal stuff amp.,volts,HP,hrz.,etc. 

The 2 new craftsmans I have are copys of the PC so close the motors can switch with the Porter Cable motor base...

==============


mjmpropman said:


> hi bob
> 
> ask a silly question is there anyway to tell before purchase which will swap with each other , the two that you have that swap with each other are they different in horse power from each other .


----------

